# Rockler Shipping



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

One of the banner ads on the site boasts about free shipping over 50 bucks with a little * next to it. I tried clicking on it, adding a few things then checking out. I had 70 dollars in my cart and they still wanted to charge me for shipping. Is this a first time buyer tease, or am I doing something wrong? Not having to pay over 10% to ship something would be nice.

-Chase


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Rockler always requires you to enter a promotion code at check out to get their special promotional deal. For example, I just got an e-mail from them saying they will give me 20% off on any one item (subject to some limitations). To get this I have to enter the promotion code V0754 in the box during checkout (there is a place to enter it).

If you look at the fine print with the ad you will find the promotion code.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

I took the promo code from the top of the web page and entered it, but still no free shipping. That promotion must have expired or something.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I will ask Rockler about this Free Shipping and keep you posted.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all: I just did the same thing a few days ago, except I called in my order to them. I had around $160.00 on my order, and the girl never asked me for a promotion code. My order came from my latest catalog that was about 3 days old…... So I don't know wheather I got the free shipping or not… I mentioned it to her, but no response….. If I don't get it, I'm gonna call back and raise h..l, cause I buy a lot from them, and have for several years…... But, I'm about to quit, cause they are getting so outragiously high (like everyone else) on prices. These woodworking companies are charging a fortune for this Chinese crap they sell…..


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

i agree totally with you kunk i aways check with amazon. sometimes it might be a little more but with free shipping you come way out ahead


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

unfortunately for my fellow Canadians and me, Rockler doesn't offer free shipping to Canada and amazon.ca doesn't carry a tools section :-(


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been pondering this for a while.. I have started ordering directly from the manufacturer whenever I can. And if possible send a check so they do not have to pay 3% to visa or any other merchant.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Another thing that pisses me off about Rockler: They send you these sales ads with good prices, BUT only good in their store, not on line. My nearest store is a 130 mile round trip. and in addition I have to wrestle a wheelchair in and out of a vehicle. When I called about this and sent emails, Nothing. They just don't care. I am finding that I do much better on Amazon.com. A PC7518VS for $265.00 and no taxes or shipping. A Hitachi M12VS plunge router, $189.00 and no taxes or shipping. And no gas bill or wear and tear on my little pickup. 
I wonder if this calls for an ADA lawsuit? Maybe that bunch of Commies at the ACLU will take up my petty little case. lol


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Since all of us here are net savvy, you should all become friends with Rockler on Facebook. I am and I get free shipping if I want it.

And about that free shipping and sale flyers whatnot: I used to work for a similar outfit and we experienced this alot too. Alot of those sale items are what is known as a loss-leader. Those items are offered at severely discounted prices with little or no profit, in the hopes that you come into the store and see something else you cannot live without. If the store lets you order it online, and only those sale items, you will not purchase extra items; and then you'll want free shipping on top of that too. The truth is, the lights, the heat, the rent, the employees, all cost money; these businesses are there to make money, please do not begrudge them that.

Also, I live relatively close to a Rockler store. The guys that work there are really quite helpful, and they throw events that would be unavailable to regular Joes like me if they were not there. Example: There is a Robert Sorby event at the store coming up, with a real Robert Sorby factory rep- from across the pond! You know I'm excited!


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

Hello everybody! I don't know how this thread has escaped my notice, but would've chimed in a lot sooner if I had seen it! This is a LONG post, because I'd like to address all the concerns raised here.

First, Chase - one of our banner ads that offers free shipping should give you the free shipping when you click through it. If it doesn't, there's something wrong with the link. (You could let Martin or our Customer Service people know about that, if that ever happens again). Every once in a while it's a matter of someone not clearing the cache on their computer regularly, so your computer hangs onto even the outdated things on the page.

But second, Rich is right - you can always plug in the promotion code during checkout if you didn't get the offer through the link. (And on an e-mail you should be able to click right through the e-mail and get the promo). If you ever have an issue with a promo link *or* a promo code not working, call our toll-free number, 800-279-4441, and we'll help you out with it.

As far as the little "***" on many of our promos, that is there to exclude items, you're right, but if you'll notice, it's mostly power tools, or all products from one particular manufacturer. Pretty much all the big power tool companies have their products "MAP-ped," meaning we are not allowed to advertise their products below their own *M*anufacturer *A*pproved *P*rice. So, legally, they must be excluded from our promotions.

Rick-I checked on the order you mentioned above, that you placed over the phone. The Customer Service Reps don't ask for a promo code because the catalog code you give them populates your name, address and any promo associated with that catalog. The code you provided was from an April catalog that didn't happen to be offering any promotions.

Kunk, you mentioned the 15% off letter (which went out only to regular customers, not *quite * everyone on the planet!) You wanted to use it on a Festool product, and yes, Festool is one of the companies that MAPs their products. But as far as the discount only being available for "a few frivolous small items"... take another look, because the 15% can be used on EVERYTHING ELSE that's not included in that little paragraph at the bottom. That's thousands of products! You'll want to hang onto that letter and use it this summer, because that's a pretty good deal!

Also, Kunk, we take your comments on store personnel very seriously, and I have forwarded them on to the western regional manager and the store in question. We truly apologize if you've had a bad experience (I couldn't tell for sure - you were kind of generalizing and lumping us in with Woodcraft there). I think if you'll check around, you'll find that most people think our salespeople are knowlegeable and helpful, and that's certainly what we strive for!

More on free shipping: obviously we can't offer it all the time, and promos do expire, that's true. Edziu is right, though - you'll find that if you friend us on Facebook or Twitter, we pretty much always have a deal (usually free shipping) going on for our friends and fans!

And Mike (from Canada): When we have free shipping offers, it's true that international shipping is not entirely free, but it *is* always reduced, and you do end up saving. So do take advantage of those promos!

Lilredweldingrod - it's also true that the promotions in our stores are not always the same as what's on our website. And if there isn't a store that's convenient for you, you're right - you are on the wrong e-mail list and you should be getting our Internet e-mails instead. (I've just put in a request for your e-mail address to be moved from the Retail to the Internet mailing list). And yes, it is possible to be on both lists - many people want to, if they live near a store and shop online. Anyone can adjust their e-mail preferences here.

As far as our prices not always matching Amazon's - there's not much that can be said about that! There aren't too many companies with Amazon's mighty buying power, and they admittedly sometimes have lower prices that we do. That being said, I know you can't find nearly the breadth and depth of woodworking tools, accessories, supplies and knowledge there that you'll find at Rockler, and we hope that - most of the time, anyway - that is what keeps you coming back to us.

Sorry for the crazy-long post, but wanted to answer as much as possible. We will try to keep much better tabs on the discussions (and we really do - I don't know how this one was missed!), because we really want to hear what you have to say, and we are here for you. Thanks for weighing in everybody. I hope I've helped or at least explained the things that were concerning you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like MlCS they always have free shipping


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

I had the same problem with the free shipping banner. I used the le help on rockler and they said basically that the deal was expired and they aren't responsible if Martin forgets to reivmove the banner.

I wanted some Rockler pipe clamps and ended up buying them at a local store that carries Rockler products. I still love Rockler and enjoy the free shipping when I can get it! the pipe clamps are great.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rockler headquarters is just down the road from me a couple of miles….I wish I could just go over there and pick up the stuff to avoid shipping.


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

"*Pretty much the same poor management philosophy, crappy service and self adsorbed sales people at woodcraft. In general many of the folks working in both these stores are cranky, often misinformed and for the most part just don't want to be bothered.*"

Kunk, I feel for you if you live in an area that has a Woodcraft with that sort of owners/employees, but it's really unfair to generalize and lump all the Woodcraft franchise owners in with the ones who have given you such bad experiences.

I live in SE VA, and the folks at my local Woodcraft are great! I'm not a big spender, but I am in there every couple of weeks, and I'm greeted by first name every time. Either of the owners is always happy to talk about woodworking (or anything else). The tips and info I've gotten there have always been right on the mark, and they have no problem recommending something less expensive if it will do the job just as well.

I just hate to see hard working business owners bashed over something they have no control over.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

my local Woodcraft store is about 65 miles away,( Evansville, In.) I called them to see if they had a lathe in stock, if they did I was going to drive over and pick it up to save on shipping, they did not have it at their store but they had it in a St. Louis store, the manager drove to St Louis, picked it up and met me halfway to Evansville, In.( from my home) we transfered the lathe from his truck to mine, I gave him a check, and we both went on our way. I think that is some of the best service you could ask for anywhere. he drove around 175 miles one way 
.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I love Rockler, especially since they put me on their "Pro" list. I end up saving a little bit, maybe 10%. Of course, since I received my first catalog, money got tight and I haven't been able to order anything, but I do intend to.

They definitely have me as a customer.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have always had good service from Rockler. I buy from them off the net and never had a problem.
Don't lump all Woodcraft stores together. The one I go to around here(Florida) is excellent as far as service goes.(not always the best prices but that can be said for any store) The one I went to where I used to live was another story. The woman there followed me around like I was filling my pockets with everything. I tend to spend more money if I "browse" I felt like telling her I could buy any damned thing she had in that store I didn't need to steal anything. Needless to say after going there three times and the same thing happened I started driving 35 miles across town to Woodwerks. I told the folks there I wanted to look around….their response…"take your time and if we can be of service just holler….I spent a lot of money with them over a couple of years and they knew me by name when I went in.
Just my nickles(inflation) worth.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I have also always been pleased with Rockler and their service. I order from the internet (closest stores two hours away) or have bought from the Woodworking Show (Atlanta, GA)where the Sandy Springs store was set up. I know that some of their products are more expensive, but I also don't worry about the quality of the products I do choose to buy and thats worth alot to me. They offer alot of smaller tools and products that I couldn't do without in my shop and they frequently have these smaller items on sell.
As far as Woodcraft I haven't done much business with them I have visited the closest store (Columbia,S.C.)
and bought some products and the staff was very helpful.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been looking through catalogs and I've noticed that they've (Woodcraft, Eagle American, Rockler, etc.) have much higher prices on most of the things that I have already purchased. Just the way it is now I guess. I keep a list of things I need (not things I need right away) and when one of them has the free shipping, I jump on it. Not long ago I placed an order with Eagle American (that was running a free shipping promo). When I got my email confirmation, there was a shipping charge on the order. I sent one email to their customer services and within 10 minutes, it was fixed. I think sometimes the web stuff doesn't work exactly the way it should, so you have to stay on top of things


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for the nice response, kunk. We're so glad you had a good experience at the Beaverton store last time you went - I've passed that on to the guys there too!

I'll see what I can do to get us more active on LJ….


----------

